# Scope sun shade.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Had a coyote from what we believe was a flash from my scope spook Saturday at sun rise.

What is the pros and cons of sun shades? 

Scope is a Simmons Pro Hunter 6x18 on the 220 swift & a Simmons 3x10 Aztec (I think) on the 243.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

up side less or almost no scope glare 

down side , bulk for long ones and some reduction in light 

this may be the best of both worlds http://www.midwayusa.com/product/17...d-anti-reflection-device?cm_vc=ProductFinding

I don't own one but i was looking through a scope that had a honey comb shield and you could not see that it was there from the user end 

this one uses the butler creek caps and fits inside the cap making it easily removable if you don't want it and it fits scopes that might not otherwise have factory available shades


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Those things are crazy expensive for what little they are. So I decided I could like so much other stuff make my own.
Alum flashing is the base. A bead of latex caulk on the inside of one end makes like a O ring to hold it in place on the scope. Applying some Epoxy on the edges so it isn't sharp and also help to stiffen it.

Be a few days before I can try to shoot and see if it is going to stay in place during recoil.

 Al


----------



## collieradomtman (Nov 10, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> Those things are crazy expensive for what little they are. So I decided I could like so much other stuff make my own.
> Alum flashing is the base. A bead of latex caulk on the inside of one end makes like a O ring to hold it in place on the scope. Applying some Epoxy on the edges so it isn't sharp and also help to stiffen it.
> 
> Be a few days before I can try to shoot and see if it is going to stay in place during recoil.
> ...


I want to see a picture when youre done!


----------



## collieradomtman (Nov 10, 2013)

Ive stretched pantyhose over a scope and just put the scope cover over it if you stretch it good enough it gets rid of glare and you can still see out of it


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm done and have been shooting with it in place. Seems to work well, I've set it in a rest like this and walked all around the sun with it and no flash.










 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here it is and was recoil field tested yesterday. Worked very well staying in place during recoil and I seen no sun flash with it faceing the sun and me walking around it.





Ya it is a little rough but with some alum flashing duck tape and some JB weld I think it came out well.

 Al


----------

